# Fahrradhändler in OWL



## italotom (24. Juli 2010)

Welcher Fahrradhändler in Bünde ist für euch der Beste?


1.Lukas der Fahrraddoktor
2.Marquardt
3.Zweirad Wellensiek (jetzt mit neuem Inhaber)
4.Radzeit

Schreibt mal so eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## poekelz (25. Juli 2010)

Kommt auf deine Ansprüche an...

Mit nem Tourenbike kannste wohl zu allen aufgeführten gehen, aber mit nem MTB würde ich zu Lukas gehen, evtl. ganz vielleicht auch noch zu Marquardt.

Ein "richtiger" Radladen auch für etwas anspruchsvollere Räder (z.B. Fullies) ist aber definitiv Blöte in (Hiddenhausen-)Schweicheln (an der B239).

CU
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (25. Juli 2010)

In Bünde gibt es vier Fahrradhändler? WOW! Wieviele Einwohner hat denn Bünde? Klingt ja noch Fahrradstadt, ähnlich wie Münster oder Freiburg.


----------



## poekelz (25. Juli 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> In Bünde gibt es vier Fahrradhändler? WOW! Wieviele Einwohner hat denn Bünde? Klingt ja noch Fahrradstadt, ähnlich wie Münster oder Freiburg.



*Bünde ist Fahrradstadt!*

45.000 Einwohner (2. größte Stadt im Kreis HF) und eigenem Fahrradbeauftragtem in der Stadtverwaltung. Megaevent: Das jährliche "1000 Räder" Volksradfahren am ersten Juliwochenende....

Also, da geht was!
Frank


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Juli 2010)

Marquardt ??? Oh weiha --- No way ! Ich war ein paar Mal da, um nur einige Parts zu kaufen - los ging das mit Licht oder ner Luftpumpe... Er hatte NIX, jedenfalls nichts gescheites. Sorry - für mich ist der Laden ein NoGo, es sei denn ihr wollt Birkenstock Latschen haben. Da kann er helfen.

Für MTBler würde ich den Weg aus Bünde Richtung Schweicheln wählen. Bernd Blöte ist wohl hier in der Gegen die Referenz.

Alle anderen Läden haben ihre Berechtigung, sind aber sicher keine Fachhändler für unserern Einsatzbereich....

Munter
chucki_bo


----------



## Ins4n3 (25. Juli 2010)

Kann da wohl chucki zustimmen, wenn man nur mal ne Kette oder nen Schlauch braucht ok, aber sonst würde ich eher zu Blöte gehen. Das ist einer der wenigen Läden die ich kenne, die taugen. 
Früher gabs noch Schwan in Melle, der war auch nicht schlecht, war aber schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr dort.
Den Fahrraddoc kenne ich nicht, Wellensiek verkauft eher Stadträder bzw Kinderfahrräder und Radzeit hat soweit ich weiss, auch eher "Stadtware" da.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2010)

offtopic:


poekelz schrieb:


> *Bünde ist Fahrradstadt!*
> 
> 45.000 Einwohner (2. größte Stadt im Kreis HF) und eigenem Fahrradbeauftragtem in der Stadtverwaltung. Megaevent: Das jährliche "1000 Räder" Volksradfahren am ersten Juliwochenende....
> 
> ...



Das dieses Jahr mit fehlenden Absperrungen und Beseitigung von Hindernissen punkten konnte. Ich habe in der "Spitzengruppe" 10 fast-Unfälle mit Autofahrern, nicht eingeklappten Begrenzungspfeilern etc mitbekommen .... Wie es in den Jahren davor war, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


ontopic:

Leider hab ich mit keinem der Händler bisher richtigen Kontakt gehabt, allerdings hört man von Blöte nur Gutes.


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar Blöte!
Wie hier schon angedeutet, die anderen haben in unserem Einsatzgebiet einfach zu wenig da. 
Egal ob es um Räder oder Ersatzteile geht.

Marquardt geht noch in Ordnung
Bikes hat er vernünftige da.
Beim Zubehör mangelts dann teilweise gehörig 
Bestellen kann er aber fast alles und das auch in recht angemessener Zeit!

Ich persönlich finds dort etwas zu kaotisch aber das liegt auch etwas am nicht vorhanden Platzangebot 

Aber ein ganz klares Fazit: 
Blöte ist die Referenz hier im Raum! 
Bislang bin ich immer super zurechtgekommen dort

Mfg
euer Greeny


----------



## Asio (27. Juli 2010)

Schliesse mich auch den anderen an. Blöte is aufjeden Referenz hier in der Gegend. Bin immer gut u freundlich beraten worden wenn ich dort war und man hatte auch gleich das Gefühl, dass die Mitarbeiter dort Ahnung haben. Parts sind auch genügend vorrätig und wenn nicht dann sind die RuckZuck bestellt. 

Gruss Marcus


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2010)

selber schrauben macht glücklich!


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Juli 2010)

> selber schrauben macht glücklich!



Da hast du wohl recht.
Mache ich überwiegend auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2010)

Ganz klare Zustimmung für Bernd Blöte, nicht nur eine Referenz für die Region Herford! Da gibt es keinen ähnlich gearteten Laden auch im weiteren Umkreis!


----------



## Klappenkarl (5. August 2010)

Wenn es um "Hilfe in der Not geht" Marquardt. Hat mir schon zwei mal einen Ersatzrahmen von Cube besorgt,innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Aber wenn es um richtige Fachberatung in Sachen MTB geht dann zu Blöte. Was Parts angeht, kaufe ich nur im Net. Und Reparaturen, was selber geht, mache ich selbst.


----------



## mosi1979 (7. August 2010)

Blöte ist definitiv sehr zu empfehlen hier in der Ecke. Bisher hab ich da auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. So weit von Bünde weg ists ja denn auch wieder nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2010)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Wenn es um "Hilfe in der Not geht" Marquardt. Hat mir schon zwei mal einen Ersatzrahmen von Cube besorgt,innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Aber wenn es um richtige Fachberatung in Sachen MTB geht dann zu Blöte. Was Parts angeht, kaufe ich nur im Net. Und Reparaturen, was selber geht, mache ich selbst.



Im Netz kaufen aber hoffentlich nich nach einer Beratung durch einen der genannten Händler, wäre äusserst unfair!


----------



## Klappenkarl (8. August 2010)

Quatsch.. dafür gibt es Printmedien und dieses Forum. Was an mein Bike kommt, entscheide letzendlich ich.


----------



## chucki_bo (9. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Im Netz kaufen aber hoffentlich nich nach einer Beratung durch einen der genannten Händler, wäre äusserst unfair!



Naja, wenn ich auf der Suche nach den richtigen Parts 2 -3 Händler abklappere, dann kaufe ich auch am Ende beim günstigsten oder??. Dann kann ich nachher auch noch im Netz schauen und kaufen. Was ist daran unfair??

Der Regelfall ist allerdings, dass ich im Vorfeld weiß, was ich will und mich entsprechend auch vorher in den einschlägigen Magazinen oder Netz erkundige. Trotzdem hätte ich anders herum auch kein schlechtes Gewissen.... it's all about money ....

chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (9. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Im Netz kaufen aber hoffentlich nich nach einer Beratung durch einen der genannten Händler, wäre äusserst unfair!



Das ist in der Tat unfair, aber mal abgesehen von einem Komplettrad (Probefahrt), gibt es auch genug Möglichkeiten sich zu informieren und in diesem Fall gewinnt einfach der beste Preis (genug Zeit für die Lieferung voraussgesetzt) - bestes Beispiel hierfür: Reifen - der Preisunterschied zwischen den Shops und den Angeboten in der Bucht ist teilw. 50% (schon seit Jahren) Keine Ahnung wie die das machen, aber da ist mir mein Geld am Ende doch zu lieb und teuer.

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich auf der Suche nach den richtigen Parts 2 -3 Händler abklappere, dann kaufe ich auch am Ende beim günstigsten oder??. Dann kann ich nachher auch noch im Netz schauen und kaufen. Was ist daran unfair??
> 
> Der Regelfall ist allerdings, dass ich im Vorfeld weiß, was ich will und mich entsprechend auch vorher in den einschlägigen Magazinen oder Netz erkundige. Trotzdem hätte ich anders herum auch kein schlechtes Gewissen.... it's all about money ....
> 
> chucki_bo



Preisvergleich O.K., aber nicht eventuell stundenlange Beratung und dann Tschüss! Das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## italotom (4. September 2010)

also zweirad wellensiek hat in letzter zeit einen schlechten ruf bekommen was man so alles hört. Tja ist halt ein neuer besitzer drin und fahrräder sind dort im moment so wenig wie noch nie und jetzt noch Gudereit abverkauf. Supi geht mal rein und sagt die sollen eure federgabel auf euer gewicht abstimmen.... die haben keinen plan!!!


----------



## chucki_bo (5. September 2010)

italotom schrieb:


> also zweirad wellensiek hat in letzter zeit einen schlechten ruf bekommen was man so alles hört. Tja ist halt ein neuer besitzer drin und fahrräder sind dort im moment so wenig wie noch nie und jetzt noch Gudereit abverkauf. Supi geht mal rein und sagt die sollen eure federgabel auf euer gewicht abstimmen.... die haben keinen plan!!!



... nett ausgedrückt .. "in letzter Zeit"....

ZR Wellensiek war nie ein MTB Laden und wird es auch nicht werden.


----------



## italotom (5. September 2010)

sollte es aber nach deren aussage. Naja Blöte bleibt wohl die Nr.1


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2010)

Meine Platzangst-Hose hat das zeitliche gesegnet. Jetzt suche ich nach ner neuen Hose und gleichzeitig ner Jacke für den Herbst / Winter.
In welchen Shop's gibt's etwas passendes für den All Mountain / Endurobereich und meine 196cm? 

Lg & Danke
Jens

PS: Es darf auch gerne etwas außer Bünde liegen


----------



## Sgt.Green (16. September 2010)

Da wirst du hier in der Umgebung keinen Shop mit großer Auswahl finden

Aber mal was anderes, warum ist die Hose jetzt schon Schrott?
scheint ja doch nicht das wahre zu sein 
Oder unsachgemäße Handhabung?

Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2010)

Jaja das kann ja nur von dir kommen 
Sie hat im Schritt ein wenig an Stoff eingebüst. Scheint gerissen zusein.
An sich ist's schon ne gute Kleidung, nur halt nen bisl zu steif für Enduro ...


----------



## OWL-Rider (17. September 2010)

Versuch es mal bei Sattelfest in Bielefeld. Die sind meines Wissens ganz ordentlich sortiert in dem Bereich. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## SuperGauzy (17. September 2010)

Ich hab noch ´ne Platzangst in deiner Größe hier hängen. Es handelt sich um eine Wildebeest, Modell '07 in grün. Hatte ich mal für mich bestellt, war mir aber zu groß, ist also ungetragen und nagelneu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. September 2010)

danke für's Angebot, aber ich brauche nicht nochmal soetwas "steifes"


----------



## SuperGauzy (17. September 2010)

mhh... also ich bin zufrieden mit meiner (passende größe).


----------



## JENSeits (17. September 2010)

sie sit mir einfach ein wenig zusteif und weist das wasser nur ab. wenns einw enig feucht wird sitzt sie wie nens chwamm auffer haut


----------



## Popeye01 (8. November 2010)

Hi ! Ich suche nach einem Bike Laden in Bielefeld/Umgebung !
Mit Zubehör für Umrüstungen/Lenker/Laufräder u.s.w

Habt ihr da ne gute Adresse für mich ?

gruss Alex


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. November 2010)

Großes Angebot, relativ günstig:

- B.O.C. (Otto-Brenner-Straße)
- Lucky-Bike (gegenüber IKEA)
- Rad-Welt (gegenüber Dr. Oetker, Arthur-Ladebeck-Straße)

Premium-Parts, aber relativ beschränktes Angebot:

- Sattelfest (August-Bebel-Straße)

Es gibt noch einige andere kleine Händler, aber mit denen hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.

... aber mein Top-Favorit ist www.hibike.de, auch wenn es nur ein Online-Händler ist. Riesiges Angebot, super Preise, auch einige Exoten im Produktsortiment zu finden.


----------



## Popeye01 (9. November 2010)

Danke dir 
Bei Radwelt habe ich ja mein Bike gekauft. Werde bei BOC mal reinschauen, der ist fast um die Ecke bei mir. 

Gruss Alex


----------



## chucki_bo (9. November 2010)

Popeye01 schrieb:


> Danke dir
> Bei Radwelt habe ich ja mein Bike gekauft. Werde bei BOC mal reinschauen, der ist fast um die Ecke bei mir.
> 
> Gruss Alex



Geh nich bei B.O.C. - sorry...

Hibike ist prima - zweirad-stadler.de auch


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2010)

Ich kann dir noch den Radstand empfehlen. Haben immer nen relativ gutes Angebot da 
Cheffe Michael (hier: Papa_Midnight) und Schrauber Eike sind wirklich sehr nett 


Dann bestell mal bitte ganz liebe Grüße von mir


----------



## Popeye01 (9. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich kann dir noch den Radstand empfehlen. Haben immer nen relativ gutes Angebot da
> Cheffe Michael (hier: Papa_Midnight) und Schrauber Eike sind wirklich sehr nett
> 
> 
> Dann bestell mal bitte ganz liebe Grüße von mir


 

Gute Bikes da   Ich brauche eine gute Werkstatt die einen guten Service machen, da ich an dem Bike nicht selber schrauben möchte.
Das überlasse ich Profis. Kleinigkeiten, ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (9. November 2010)

Popeye01 schrieb:


> Gute Bikes da   Ich brauche eine gute Werkstatt die einen guten Service machen, da ich an dem Bike nicht selber schrauben möchte.
> Das überlasse ich Profis. Kleinigkeiten, ok



Also ich wende mich des öfteren an den alten Kalkühler in der Beckhausstraße. Hat ne Hinterhofwerkstatt in der es wie bei den Ludolfs aussieht. Ist nen ehemaliger Rahmenbauer und Rennradfahrer, der auch schon Rahmen für die ehem. DDR-Nationalmannschaft und nen deutschen Olympiasieger gebaut hat. Mußt halt nachfragen ob er die Art Reparatur durchführt. Die Preise bei ihm sind allerdings top, fernab der Realität (im positiven Sinne). Da kannste auch schon mal die Rechnung für ne Reparatur begleichen indem Du alte Fahrradersatzteile bei ihm abgibst. 
Er ist übrigens auch Mitbegründer des Bielefelder RR-Vereins Sprintax.

Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (Laufrad neu einspeichen, Gangschaltung justieren, ...)

Gruß
Lars


----------



## italotom (12. November 2010)

habe gehört das der neue inhaber von Zweirad Wellensiek diesen monat dicht macht.
Weiß da wer mehr?


----------



## SuperGauzy (13. November 2010)

Na wenn, dann hat der ja dann nicht lang durchgehalten! 
Aber bevor man sich hier drüber auslässt, sollte man keinen Gerüchten Glauben schenken bzw. verbreiten!


----------



## poekelz (15. November 2010)

italotom schrieb:


> habe gehört das der neue inhaber von Zweirad Wellensiek diesen monat dicht macht.
> Weiß da wer mehr?



Das der Laden schließst habe ich auch aus zuverlässiger Quelle gehört, es war aber noch nicht sicher, ob nun Ende Nov. oder Ende Dez.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. November 2010)

italotom schrieb:


> habe gehört das der neue inhaber von Zweirad Wellensiek diesen monat dicht macht.
> Weiß da wer mehr?



Uppps... Ich kanns mir mal gut vorstellen, weil der Laden alles macht, aber nicht mit der Zeit zu gehen... Da siehts aus, wie noch vor 10 Jahren ... 

Naja, es gibt ja ne Menge GUTE Händler drumherum.... MTB-Technisch ist der Laden eh nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## italotom (10. Dezember 2010)

Zweirad Wellensiek Inh. Fuhs Heute ab 17 Uhr Dicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (13. März 2011)

Moin!

Jibbet hier in Bielefeld eigentlich einen kleinen aber feinen Händler der MTBs von *Scott* aus Überzeugung vertreibt und nicht über die schiere Masse umsetzt?

Ausgeschlossen sind für mich jedoch:

Kaufhäuser und Massenabfertigungszentren ala Karstadt Sport, Radwelt, BOC, Lucky Bike etc.! 
Auch Blöte (falls der Vorschlag kommt) kommt für mich nicht in Betracht!


----------



## chucki_bo (13. März 2011)

Blöte - Bielefeld?? Du brauchst nen Navi und kein Scott ....


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (13. März 2011)

Nee, ich weiß schon wo Blöte ist...  Mir wurde von mehreren Leuten mitgeteilt das die so ziemlich der einzige Laden in der Nähe von BI mit MTB-Kenne sind die auch Scott führen... Dem ist aber nicht so!!! War vor kurzem dort...
War nur schon mal vorbeugend gepostet!


----------



## Iconoclast (13. März 2011)

und scott haben sie auch nicht 

Edit: zu spät ^^


----------



## slang (13. März 2011)

Hi,
ohne jetzt zu wissen wer Scott führt,
Dirtplow, du meinst Geschäftsgröße und Kompetenz stehen sich diametral gegenüber? 
Zumindest bei Karstadt, BOC und Radwelt kenne ich jeweils einen Händler (nicht persönlich) bei denen ich das Gefühl habe, dass sie wissen wovon sie reden, wenn ich sie was gefragt habe. Und ich frage schon speziell, die Basics weiß ich bzw. lese sie hier im Forum nach.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (13. März 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> ohne jetzt zu wissen wer Scott führt,
> Dirtplow, du meinst Geschäftsgröße und Kompetenz stehen sich diametral gegenüber?



N´Abend!

Ich sehe schon, das nimmt gleich Formen an die ich nicht beabsichtige!

Aber nur soviel:

ich kaufe lieber bei kleineren, spezialisierten Händlern als bei den großen "70% Frühjahrsrabatt ALLES MUSS RAUS" Großmärkten...

Mag dem ein oder anderen vlt. strange vorkommen, ist aber so! 

Die Kompetenz spreche ich den Mitarbeitern vom XY Fahrradsupermarkt nicht ab, ist halt nur nicht mein persönliches Ding... Geht mir genauso gegen den Strich wie das Sterben kleiner Tante-Emma-Läden...

Weil Scott leider scheinbar nur von den "Großen" vertrieben wird, dachte ich mir ich frage mal nach ob hier jemand einen Tipp hat!


----------



## JENSeits (13. März 2011)

Bleibt bitte sachlich 

Dankeschön und viel Erfolg bei der Suche.  Ich kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (13. März 2011)

Ist doch bisher alles sachlich, oder nicht...  Hab mich zumindest nicht angegriffen gefühlt und auch nur meine Meinung gepostet. Das geschriebene Wort ist manchmal nicht so einfach wie ein persönliches Gespräch, insofern: Alles gut!


----------



## slang (14. März 2011)

Ich finde auch dass es hier sachlich läuft. Ich habe niemanden angegriffen und fühle mich auch nicht attackiert.

aber zurück zum Thema
@ Dirtplow
ich verstehe was du meinst, sicher ist so ein etwas kleinerer Shop irgendwie ansprechender. 
Ich habe knapp 10 Jahre hauptamtlich in kleinen Fahrradläden gearbeitet.
Scott habe ich nie verkauft, aber verschiedene andere amerikanische Marken. Eine fängt mit C an, dann noch T und S und U. 
Ich unterstelle Scott da mal gleiche Geschäftspraktiken.
Und da habe ich mitbekommen wie diese Firmen ihre Leute quengeln.
Bei der Firma C habe ich ca. 5 Außendienstler kennen gelernt.
Bei der Firma T glaube ich ca. 3. 
Da wird immer versucht den Händlern dicke Vorordermengen reinzudrücken, und wenn man sich darauf einläßt (guter Preis) muß man auch zusehen, die wieder zu verkaufen. Da kann dann der gute Wille schon mal auf der Strecke bleiben.
Ich bin seit 10 Jahren ganz raus aus dem Thema und hab bei meinem letztem Bikekauf(nach mehrerern Jahren Abstinenz) das Pferd ganz anders aufgezäumt. Ich hab mir die Läden in der Umgebung angeschaut, welche Marken die so haben, und habe dann da gekauft, wo die Leute mir am kompetentesten erschienen. Bin dann auch in einem kleinen Shop gelandent.
Die Marke auf meinem Rahmen ist mir echt egal, warum solls bei dir unbedingt Scott sein?


Grüße,
slang


----------



## chucki_bo (14. März 2011)

Dirtplow: *NurmalsoamRandgefragt* : Wieso beispielhaft nicht Blöte? Ich meine, dass er -entgegen der Einschätzung von Iconoclast- doch Scott vertreibt.

Und Blöte ist der Tante Emma Laden unter den Anbietern... 

Interessiert mich nur mal. Ich denke, dass es so aussieht wie es slang beschreibt. Bei dem Filter den Du setzt wird das schwer mit dem "richtigen" Laden... 

Naja,
vielleicht treibt das Forum ja doch noch einen auf....

Later
chucki_bo

Edit hat mir gerade gesagt, dass Blöte wohl doch kein Scott mehr im Laden stehen hat... War mal anders. Dann erübrigt sich auch meine Frage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (14. März 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

@slang: du hast es gut auf den Punkt gebracht! Wie du siehtst fahre ich ja auch schon ein großes S uns bin auch sehr zufrieden (auch beim kleinen Händler gekauft). Ich glaube sogar das Scott sogar noch mehr über Großmärkte vertickt als andere US Firmen. Die beschränken sich ja nicht nur auf den Bikesport.
Nichts desto trotz haben die ein Bike names Genius LT10 rausgehauen. Ich hab es einen Tag getestet: 

Für dieses Jahr schon ausverkauft, aber nächstes Jahr dürfte es dann soweit sein!

@chucki:

ich befürchte leider auch das es ziemlich schwierig wird den passenden Laden zu finden, aber deswegen bemühe ich euch ja auch...  Vlt. werde ich dann ja demnächst doch noch zum Großhandelsfan!


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (14. März 2011)

Sorry, Doppelpost!


----------



## Jimmy (14. März 2011)

Reicht dir ein kleiner Laden, der das Rad bestellen kann (dann hätte ich einen Tipp), oder soll er Scott auf Lager haben?


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (14. März 2011)

Moin Jimmy! Jau, wäre ja vielleicht interessant! PN?


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2011)

Super  
Ich wollte "vorbeugen"


----------

